# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Dijete nije nogometna reprezentacija

## no@

... pa da navijamo za mamu ili tatu:

https://www.poliklinika-djeca.hr/akt...u-ili-za-tatu/

Javni poziv stručnjaka Poliklinike svakako zaslužuje širu pozornost: 


https://www.poliklinika-djeca.hr/akt...nteresu-djece/

----------


## maria71

A što gospođa Flander kaže na   sadašnje događaje  ? Da se ne zna gdje je Cesare ? 


Navijam za Cesarea. Jedino za njega.

----------


## AdioMare

anđa marić kaže:



> ako ne možeš očekivati od druge strane da će to napraviti, ti moraš to napraviti. Nema prebacivanja odgovornosti. Svi ljudi koji se razvode su puni bijesa i jedan drugome hoće nauditi. Tvoja odgovornost je da se središ i da što više izgladiš. Razumijem da se ona za dijete bori, ali dijete ima pravo na tatu i mamu i ona ne smije rušiti sliku oca u djetetovim očima.


anđa je apsolutna carica u mojim očima, majka koja je interes svoga djeteta stavila na prvo mjesto. nije joj bilo lako, oh, naravno da ne.

----------

